# Magpul pmag 30 5.56 $12.30



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MAGPUL PMAG 30 5.56 For 12.30 free shipping on 10 I thought this was a good deal
https://palmettostatearmory.com/mag...Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

$7.99 per mag is a good deal. PSA also commonly has daily deals that package PMAGS with other items.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> MAGPUL PMAG 30 5.56 For 12.30 free shipping on 10 I thought this was a good deal
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/mag...Avantlink&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=cl
> 
> View attachment 97851


Thanks Budget...but some other dork posted a thread about 7.99 PMAGS...:vs_smile:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Budget...but some other dork posted a thread about 7.99 PMAGS...:vs_smile:


Ya Slippy, the OP did.

Code PMAG makes them $7.99 each.:vs_wave:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Never fails me, My dumb luck, just bought some a few weeks back from another place and paid more. Damn good price!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Not a fan of Pmags.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Not a fan of Pmags.


What mags are you a fan of? I have some other types, like a handful of red lancers, some Sig Sauer mags when I got them for $4.99 a piece and misc others for 5.56. I am a fan of ASC metal mags for 6.5 grendels and use ASC and C-Product metal mags for my 7.62x39 AR's.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> What mags are you a fan of? I have some other types, like a handful of red lancers, some Sig Sauer mags when I got them for $4.99 a piece and misc others for 5.56. I am a fan of ASC metal mags for 6.5 grendels and use ASC and C-Product metal mags for my 7.62x39 AR's.


My favorites are Brownell branded 30 rounders. There is nothing wrong with Pmags, I just don't like sticking polymer mags into my 6920. It is irrational, as I stick polymer mags into my (also polymer framed) Glock every day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> My favorites are Brownell branded 30 rounders. There is nothing wrong with Pmags, I just don't like sticking polymer mags into my 6920. It is irrational, as I stick polymer mags into my (also polymer framed) Glock every day.


All good from my end. The most important thing is that the mag works and is trustworthy. PSA pretty commonly has sales on the D&H metal AR mags. They are very good metal mags. PSA has then available for $6.99 as I type.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/d-h-5-56-30rd-aluminum-magazine-8416.html


----------

